# fatigue



## daniangel (May 28, 2011)

Hey, does anyone else get really tired due to IBS?I have clinical depression and IBS, but just cant believe how tired i always am, so was wondering if its more of the IBS?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I have severe fatigue as well and had all sorts of blood tests done with nothing found apart from slight anaemia. I've been told by my GP that fatigue is very common amongst IBS patients. If its really affecting you, perhaps go and get a blood test to rule out thyroid problems or anaemia, but its most likely a feature of your IBS.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have IBS-d and clinical depression too.Im always tired. All my blood tests have been fine so Im convinced I have CFS


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to nod off every afternoon, at my desk, a daily struggle behind the wheel. It lasted for about three years until I finally found a line of highly absorbed minerals that eliminated it since 1998. It was never CFS.Mark


----------

